# Dogs and Rabbits and Gerbils (oh my!)



## RosieRedfoot (Oct 29, 2012)

I decided to *attempt* to take some pictures of my other pets that make up my signature, so without further blabbing, here they are!

Dante, my 5 year old male lab






Prince, the 6 year old male lab (OCD about fetching)





The rabbits, Layla (spotted brown and white "lop" eared and Mumford, the fluffy grey one). They were too spazzy at the thought of food to stay still enough!





Fooooood?!?!





Gerbie 1.. He was a "save" from the pet store.. He'd been returned, the others they threw him in with attacked him, so I bought him for $3 to save him from dying or being bought for nefarious reasons. He currently is alone but awaiting a buddy from a local breeder's next litter.





One of the black boys (there are two black brothers named Fred and George, then the siamese brother). I apologize in advance for blurred pictures... anyone that knows gerbils and camera phones know that they don't make for crisp pictures 





Siamese boy "Percy" eating an apple chip





Siamese boy (again)





Other black boy (can't tell the 2 apart!)





That's all, other than Rosie the tort!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 2, 2012)

Well, all but the orange gerbil have passed due to a mite infestation that was underlying and blossomed in a 24 hour period, causing anemia and hypothermia which lead to their deaths... I feel bad about it  Treating the remaining gerbil and preventatively treating the rabbits. 

RIP Gerbies


----------



## jaizei (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## TuRtLE1924 (Nov 2, 2012)

You have a beautiful family! I am so sorry for your loss and hope the rest will be okay


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 5, 2012)

So far all others are fine and show no signs of parasites or illness. My boyfriend said I can have replacement gerbies (plus the one left will be alone by himself and might possibly get depressed) and the breeder I know will have some boy babies available in about a month-ish when the worry of re-infestation is over. 

I may also be getting a pair of baby boy rats (as a belated birthday present) in late Nov/early Dec since I've been missing having rats for quite some time and finally located a good breeder who has my dream color... 

I used to rescue and breed gerbils, so sadly I've become used to losing them after only a few short years, I just hate it when they pass sooner than they're supposed to or because of a potentially preventable thing..


----------

